# Best final movements of solo piano works?



## chu42 (Aug 14, 2018)

Many piano final movements have been criticized as being overly virtuosic or just "not as good" as the preceding movements. 

Are there any ending movements in piano works that you believe are significantly better than the movements before it?


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Beethoven: Opus 111


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

Beethoven: Opus 109 & Opus 110 also.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Beethoven: Opus 106


----------



## Littlephrase (Nov 28, 2018)

Beethoven op. 53 and 57


----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)

and op 27 no 1, but would hesitate at the 'significantly better than the movements before', which is not necessarily true of anything here


----------



## chu42 (Aug 14, 2018)

I for one think that Kreisleriana last movement is just incredible. Better than others before it? Hard call. But a haunting ending for sure.


----------



## Highwayman (Jul 16, 2018)

Beethoven Piano Sonatas: Nos. 1, 11, 14, 16, 18, 21, 26, 28, 30, 31

Schubert Piano Sonatas: D. 625, D. 784, D. 845, D. 850, D. 958, D. 960

Brahms: Opp. 117, 118

Schumann: Kreisleriana, Fantasie in C

I wouldn`t say significantly better than the rest but the final parts of these works are my favourites.


----------

